# Family Income Supplement



## strawberry78 (5 Aug 2007)

hi, my husband works part time and we were getting fis. we had to re apply in april as the year was up. it is now august and we have been waiting 4 months for our application to be processed. everytime we ring they say there is a big back log and havent even looked at ours yet. is anyone else in the same situation? just wondering if we can get something off the welfare officer until the fis comes through? it is a long time to wait for someone on low income with two kids.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Aug 2007)

I don't know how long claims normally take but 4 months sounds unacceptable. Any chance their customer charter provides for making a complaint in this sort of situation?


----------



## jneemaq (5 Aug 2007)

I applied around the middle of April and I received payment on the 19th July including backpay. So far as I am aware the delay is 13weeks from acknowledgement of receipt of application. You should have a letter that you got from them acknowledging receipt - check the postmark and add 13weeks. Anything later than that would look problematic to me. Are you sure it's 4 months? I don't think you'll receive anything from a community welfare officer unless you can prove you're almost destitute. At least you'll get a lump sum when the FIS is processed!


----------



## maiden (21 Aug 2007)

I re applied at the end of April, and am still waiting! I have rang them loads of times and each time they say the back log is huge and there is nothing they can do. I have other friends in the same boat too.


----------



## pc7 (21 Aug 2007)

my friend was really stuck and was waiting over 4 months for hers, she even got her local td to ring up and was just told there is a waiting list we are on day xxx


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I don't know how long claims normally take but 4 months sounds unacceptable. Any chance their customer charter provides for making a complaint in this sort of situation?


Any use?


> *Comments and Complaints
> 
> *We are committed to:
> 
> ...


----------

